# aqueon 46 gallon top rim



## outsider (Jan 13, 2015)

Does anyone know where I can get the top rim/bracer for the aqueon 46 gallon bow front? My tank is 45 gallon fluval bow front (rimless) I think it should fit which will allow me to use aqueon versa top glass canopy.


----------



## kim86 (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm interested in the glass top as well, so I'll be following this thread to see if the rim works for a 45 fluval. It's still weird that they don't offer a glass top option for Fluval tanks.


----------



## outsider (Jan 13, 2015)

Ya it is annoying. I contract Hagen and they aren't very helpful. I was going to cut the original hood that come with tank but decide not to in case I am going to sell the tank in the future. Hagen claim I can ask lfs to special order the hood but I have talked to with many ppl and no one can do that. Pet culture that suppose owned by Hagen can't order it.

I know I can DIY make them but I prefer already build because I don't necessary have the craft skill to make it look nice and my condo is too hot in the summer to make it topless.


----------

